# WARSAW



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

earth intruder said:


> ^^ here
> http://maps.google.pl/maps?hl=pl&ie=UTF8&ll=52.247641,21.013852&spn=0.001241,0.002411&t=h&z=19


Thanks for the link, but what's the name of the place?
I wanna take a photo from there too when I visit warsaw


----------



## D.J. (Apr 5, 2008)

hellospank25 said:


> Thanks for the link, but what's the name of the place?
> I wanna take a photo from there too when I visit warsaw


It's a bell tower of St. Anne's Church.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

rychlik said:


>


Hellospank, in this picture you see the Royal Castle. Looking *left *from the castle, there's a white bell tower that's part of a church. People go up there to take pictures.


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Destroying of old Warsaw was a great tragedy hno: I hope that one day I will see it in former glory, because beauty shown on these pictures is just small part of whole charm of old Warsaw.

Great pics, I cant wait for more


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Warsaw is a stunning place!


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks guys. Warsaw and Poland welcomes you for next years Euro Soccer Championships 2012.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

A bit more from Royal Castle.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

This painting is a Jan Matejko, Poland's greatest painter.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Jozef Pilsudski memorabilia.









Randoms


















Medals









Coins









Money from different decades.



















Two Rembrandts in the center.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Outside has been redesigned in the last couple of years (the Arcades). 




























Old tunnel leading between castle and arcades.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

rychlik, your thread's a hit, you finally found your calling


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Warsaw from the river Wisla. 

By x-oph - http://www.flickr.com/photos/x-oph/sets/72157622943657587/


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Moving along the Wisla....
By x-oph - http://www.flickr.com/photos/x-oph/sets/72157622943657587/


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

By x-oph - http://www.flickr.com/photos/x-oph/sets/72157622943657587/


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Urbanista1 said:


> rychlik, your thread's a hit, you finally found your calling


Thanks man :cheers:

Are you having any trouble viewing some of the latest pics?


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Yes, flickr are acting like assholes again.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Damn flickr. Sundays are usually bad here for the internet.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

The Royal Castle is precious stuff.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

It is precious and the reconstruction was very meticulous. After the first bombing in 39 and before is was completely demolished, archeologists and curators scoured the ruins for tens of thousands of fragments and original details that were then reincorportated into the building. a piece of cloth with the original royal seal/coat of arms that was part of the plafond over the royal throne was found at an auction in Canada a few years ago and was later used to restore this decoration, by the same factory that did the original in Belgium in the 1700's.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Any work left to be done within the castle?


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

They are a bit thicker and meatier and I love the sweet cheese filling, of course this means I haven't had dinner yet. Wonder if there are any Bar Mleczny left in Warsaw, they serve great Polish comfort food.


----------



## WolfHound (Jun 28, 2006)

Ah Warsaw such a magnificent city its hard to believe how the well the city has become following hundreds of years of tragedies.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

WolfHound said:


> Ah Warsaw such a magnificent city its hard to believe how the well the city has become following hundreds of years of tragedies.


I think it says a lot about the will of the people.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

This is Hoover Square along the Royal Route. Sculptor Igor Mitoraj displayed some of his work here a couple of years ago. He's a Polish sculptor working internationally. The square has a bar and a gallery underground. I'm a big fan of it's design and the materials used. Musicians play here during the summer.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

I love this sculptors work, he also did the doors to the Jesuit church. Speaking of amazing sculptures, those of St. Martin's have been restored to their pre-war glory and now the niches don't look so empty:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Artsy fartsy Warsaw













































































































Metro Station























































A good idea.










Not sure what the story is here .


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Patriotic Warsaw


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Let's go back to the Lazienki Park (Royal Baths).
The Royal Baths Park, that presently almost covers the area of 76 hectares, was created out of old and wildly growing forest. It is presumed that initially it was the prince’s hunting place. In the 16th century a game was kept there on the loose. Already at this time it was more of a (fenced) reservation rather than a place for hunting. This function caused that this place was granted the name of Ujazdowski Animal Garden. The oldest part of the present-day park, remains a natural forest, and occupies the area adjacent to the Agrykola Street to the west from the northern pond. 


Original is in the Polish town of Pulawy (sculpted in 1791 by an Italian).









From 1903


















Neptun, originally thought up by Stanislaw August Poniatowski.









Poniatowski himself.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm really enjoying your thread rychlik, even with some of the typical stuff you take an unexpected approach and I like the focus on the Warsaw art scene. Poeple have no idea how dynamic the art scene is in Warsaw. Hope you capture some of it when you're in Warsaw in May.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks Urbanista. That's what I'm trying to do. Give a different perspective. I'm really excited about this city and it's growth. It's the new Berlin. I love some of the new designs that are happening here, they're some of the best in Europe. People have to open up their eyes. Expand their horizons.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Random spot in Warsaw.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Ujazdow Castle, currently the Museum of Contemporary Art.


















































































http://mikerychlik.ifp3.com/

http://mikerychlik.ifp3.com/

http://mikerychlik.ifp3.com/


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Update:* 
*The "Lady with an Ermine", a rare painting of a woman by Leonardo da Vinci and Poland's greatest art treasure, was set to hit the road Wednesday after a year of heated debate by officials and experts.
*

WARSAW, Poland — It's finally been decided: Poland's most precious painting, "Lady with an Ermine" by Leonardo da Vinci, will be allowed to travel to Spain, Germany and Britain.

Wednesday's decision came after almost a year of discussion by art experts and Poland's Culture Ministry about whether the 15th-century masterpiece should be allowed to leave the country.

Last week, art conservationists warned the Renaissance masterpiece of a graceful female figure could be damaged in transit. The chief expert at the National Museum in Krakow, Janusz Czop, said at the time that taking it on foreign trips would expose it to "great risk."

But Deputy Culture Minister Piotr Zuchowski said Wednesday the government decided the masterpiece can travel. It will now be shown at three foreign sites for three months each: Madrid's Palacio Real starting in May, Berlin's Gemaeldegalerie, starting in August and London's National Gallery, starting in November.

In February it will return to Krakow, where it has been for more than 100 years, and where it will be submitted to detailed examination of its condition. It will remain in Krakow at least until 2022.

"With this decision, we are taking joint responsibility for the future of this work of art," Zuchowski said.

The owners of the painting, a private family foundation that has been lobbying for it to be put on temporary display outside the country, expressed satisfaction with the ministry's decision.

"We are happy that reason prevailed," said Maria Osterwa-Czekaj, deputy head of the Princes Czartoryski Foundation.

She said her foundation will earn "thousands of euros" with the foreign exhibitions for the needs of the Krakow museum it runs, but would not disclose the exact amount. The Krakow museum, where the painting usually hangs, is undergoing modernization and the portrait most recently has been on exhibit at Warsaw's Royal Castle.

One of only four existing female portraits by Leonardo, the oil painting shows a young woman in three-quarter profile wearing a sumptuous low-cut red and blue dress as she holds a white ermine. Historians believe the subject was Cecilia Gallerani, the mistress of the Duke of Milan, Ludovico Sforza, when she was 16 or 17. Da Vinci painted it around the year 1490.

Osterwa-Czekaj said the foundation believes it is important to make the painting available for the general public and art historians at the Berlin exhibition, which will feature masterpieces of Renaissance portrait painting, and at the London event, to be dedicated solely to Leonardo da Vinci.

In Madrid, it will help represent Poland's culture abroad, at a time when Poland will hold the rotating presidency of the European Union, which starts July 1.

Osterwa-Czekaj argued that the state-of-the-art methods of transportation of works of art made it safe for the painting to be moved. Other works by da Vinci will travel to the London exhibition from the Vatican and the Louvre.

Between 1991 and 2004, "Lady with an Ermine" travelled to exhibitions in the U.S., Sweden, Italy and Japan.

The painting has belonged to the Czartoryski family since the early 19th century.



Around 1800, the Czartoryski family acquired the 54x39 centimetre (21.25x15 inch) portrait painted by da Vinci between 1488 and 1490.

It is believed to depict Cecilia Gallerani, the mistress of an Italian nobleman, Ludovico Sforza, the Duke of Milan and the son of one of da Vinci's patrons.

Stolen by the Germans during World War II, the masterpiece was later returned to Poland.

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ca...qM5iSBFv_ymJFJz4HGVKxst8bVXf7vQ?docId=6618370


----------



## emiburni (Dec 25, 2006)

It looks very modern and with a lot of culture


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

emiburni said:


> It looks very modern and with a lot of culture


I hope next year a lot more people will realize this during the Euro 2012 Soccer Championships. It should be a fun time for all :cheers:


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Sometimes I think you would be very happy living in Warsaw, part of the exciting art scene, not much money but what an adventure. Sounds like you are an artist of sorts, nie?


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Urbanista1 said:


> Sometimes I think you would be very happy living in Warsaw, part of the exciting art scene, not much money but what an adventure. Sounds like you are an artist of sorts, nie?


Are you suggesting all artists are poor?  (Van Gogh sold only one painting in his life)
I would call myself an artist, yes. I'll try and absorb as much of the art scene when I'm in Warsaw. And I'm sure I could spend happy times there and discover the "scene" more in depth. Then I'll be off to Wroclaw. My grandmother is turning 91 this year. :cheers:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

By the way that Ujazdow Castle could use a bit of exterior work. But I'm just being picky.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Jackson Pollock ands Andy Warhol were among the few artists of the 20th century that did manage to market themselves and make lots of cash. Don't know if Poland's National Museum in Warsaw has any examples of their work. Sto lat dla babci :cheers:


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Sad that the original 15th century Ujazdow Castle survived the war but was largely demolished by commies to be rebuilt by them in the 70's :nuts:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Urbanista1 said:


> Jackson Pollock ands Andy Warhol were among the few artists of the 20th century that did manage to market themselves and make lots of cash. Don't know if Poland's National Museum in Warsaw has any examples of their work. Sto lat dla babci :cheers:


Thanks Urbanista.


Here's a bit from Powazki Cemetary, the oldest in Warsaw and where a lot of Warsaw VIP's were buried.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Powazki Cemetary is a historic cemetery located in the Wola district, western part of Warsaw. It is the most famous cemetery in the city, and one of the oldest. Found here are the graves of many illustrious individuals from Polish history, including those interred along the "Avenue of Notables". It was established on 4 November 1790, it was consecrated on 20 May 1792. Like many of the old European cemeteries, Powązki's tombstones were created by some of the most renowned sculptors of the age, Polish and foreign. Some of the monuments are excellent examples of various styles in art and architecture.

































































































































For the MacDonald family.




































































































Grave for famed Polish director Krzysztof Kieslowski.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Random...


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Do you have any more of Powazki, one place I've never been to. Heard it was quite nice, what you showed is beautiful, is there a lot more to see there? thanks


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

I'll dig up more from the cemetary.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

It's all I have for now. The place is too big. But it's quite an atmosphere (especially for photographers) And yes, I am also using other peoples photos.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

rychlik said:


> I'll dig up more from the cemetary.


I dig it, give me more  

Looks like Powazki is quite impressive, these gravestones are works of art on a calibre with Pere Lachaise in Paris which is amazing and quite large. Did you actually visit Powazki or did you get these photos online?


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

The Warsaw and Paris cemetaries are around the same size- 106acres to 118acres. The one in Warsaw looks like a cemetary in a forest.


----------



## Temesta (Sep 25, 2010)

Powazki cemetary is huge and extremely interesting. For one year I lived quite close to it. Regularly I walked there, always discovering new things. One of the nicest places to visit in Warsaw. The old Jewish cemetary next to it is also worth a visit.


----------



## snowman159 (May 16, 2008)

Very beautiful! (not just the cemetery, but the entire thread) :applause:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks snowman. Pictorial journeys can be intriguing.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Temesta said:


> Powazki cemetary is huge and extremely interesting. For one year I lived quite close to it. Regularly I walked there, always discovering new things. One of the nicest places to visit in Warsaw. The old Jewish cemetary next to it is also worth a visit.


It seems to be an excellent preservation of a lot of pre-20th century artistic sculptures. Powazki Cemetary is one of the most significant cemetaries in Europe (especially in Central Europe).


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Let's continue our journey through Warsaw with some random snapshots.


A fellow promoting a restaurant. More of these guys than in NYC :cheers:
































































Road-side stop outside of Warsaw.




























Pre-WWII


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Polish designs from the National Museum in Warsaw. These designs are from 1955-1968. 


























































Polish camera


----------



## Wielki Gmach (Dec 22, 2008)

nice thread, but where are photos from Śródmieście Południowe district?


----------



## konik93 (Sep 12, 2008)

The idea of creating such exhibition was a great idea! Must get there one day


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Wielki Gmach said:


> nice thread, but where are photos from Śródmieście Południowe district?


I'll get to it eventually.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

I love the retro designs - great job mate and thanks for the insight


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

University of Warsaw Library (modern + green)


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Warsaw is one of the greenest cities in the world of this size for sure.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Cool pics, apparently Warsaw has so many interesting places to visit :applause:


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

rychlik said:


> Let's continue our journey through Warsaw with some random snapshots.


I took a picture with that creepo before!


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

A bit more from the Warsaw University Library, one of my favorite buildings in the city. The architects were Marek Budzyński and Zbigniew Badowski.

The distinct new building includes a botanical garden, located on the roof. The garden designed by landscape architect Irena Bajerska, has an area of one hectare, and is one of the largest roof gardens in Europe.[4] It is freely accessible not only to the academia, but also to the public. The main facade on the Dobra Street side contains large blocks of classical texts in various scripts, including the Old Polish text of Jan Kochanowski, Classical Greek text by Plato and Hebrew script from the Book of Ezekiel.











































































































































































































































Fragment of Etiud b-moll op.4 nr 3 - by Karol Szymanowski









Old Polish text









Arab text


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Bigos in Warsaw



























Perogies with barszcz (beet soup).









Haven't tried this yet but I will soon.









Old Town


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Let's take a closer look at that Palace of Culture (built in 1955). The post WWII iconic symbol of Warsaw.


----------



## konik93 (Sep 12, 2008)

They should clean PKiN as they did it with its columns. Now it seems so gloomy


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

konik93 said:


> They should clean PKiN as they did it with its columns. Now it seems so gloomy


I like the gothic look.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Frederic Chopin International Airport in Warsaw (he's pretty famous in Poland).


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Some nice pics of the interior of the Palace of Culture.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Although the Palace of Culture doesn't really fit into Warsaw that well, or at least the pre-war fabric of the city, it is an absolutely spectacular cultural complex with auditorea, an olympic pool I believe, pretty amazing.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Urbanista1 said:


> Although the Palace of Culture doesn't really fit into Warsaw that well, or at least the pre-war fabric of the city, it is an absolutely spectacular cultural complex with auditorea, an olympic pool I believe, pretty amazing.



I always liked this building. It has that New York feel to it. Trust me, there's plenty of other commie blocks in that area that are ruining the landscape. I don't know if you know this but will they ever eradicate those commie blocks in the financial district of Warsaw? Some of them appear like they are just taking up space (awkwardly as well). 

This pic is a good example:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

A new building I like. These are from the Polish section of this site.




















And some randoms...


----------



## intervention (Aug 26, 2002)

I don't think the commie blocks will disappear - they are now mostly privately owned and/or owned by those social housing co-operative deals, extending their lifeline beyond normal measure (most were built to last 30-40 years).


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

intervention said:


> I don't think the commie blocks will disappear - they are now mostly privately owned and/or owned by those social housing co-operative deals, extending their lifeline beyond normal measure (most were built to last 30-40 years).


hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

They may disappear if the land were to be zoned for higher density and taller buildings so it would pay to buy out coops and redevelop, but it's hard to convince everyone. Eventually they will crumble and have to be dismantled - they are increasingly hard to sell.


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Urbanista1 said:


> They may disappear if the land were to be zoned for higher density and taller buildings so it would pay to buy out coops and redevelop, but it's hard to convince everyone. Eventually they will crumble and have to be dismantled - they are increasingly hard to sell.


Commieblocks are skyline cancers.


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

Marbur66 said:


> Commieblocks are skyline cancers.


+1

Most of them are really ugly. But surprisingly I have seen a couple with quite interesting design (as much as a commieblock designs could be interesting )


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

It´s wonderful to see a city like this flourish again. 

COngrats!!!!!!!


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

I love this old abandoned structure. I believe they are converting this building into lofts or offices.











The PASTA building. This was the highest building in Warsaw when it was completed in 1910. During the Warsaw uprising the building, which served as telecummunications centre, was taken by the home army after fierce fighting. The sign on the roof is the symbol of the uprising and the building today houses memorial institutions to the uprising and the home army.










Commie architecture I do like. Constitution Square:















































Warsaw Trade Tower

Kamil K http://www.flickr.com/photos/kustosz/2295008094/in/set-72157603991524406/

















muttheiaubiro - http://www.flickr.com/photos/muttheiaubiro/3303215885/


----------



## konik93 (Sep 12, 2008)

last photo... hno:

I wish they tear down those barracks


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

konik93 said:


> last photo... hno:
> 
> I wish they tear down those barracks


Me too. There's a new building across from it, if you noticed. Hopefully this will be developed in the next few years. To be honest, this is not a tourist stop and will not be seen by many foreigners. Every big city has spots like this- and worse. But that being said, I think that's one of Warsaws best skyscrapers, and one of the best in Europe.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

I have to share this picture. Very current picture. :cheers:














Euro 2012 prep work.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Random










International Pillow Fight 2011



















A night out



















I'm not sure where this is.





























The district of Praga.


----------



## miguel caal (Apr 18, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Zacheta National Gallery of Art*
The origins of Zachęta can be traced back to 1860, when the Society for the Encouragement of the Fine Arts was founded in Warsaw. In the years 1898–1900, as the combined result of a skillful move by its board of managers and significant contributions from the public, the Society was able to erect a building for its headquarters. An urban palace in eclectic style was constructed according to a the design by Stefan Szyller and decorated with a sculpted fronton with the Latin inscription ARTIBUS (‘TO THE ARTS’). 
Zachęta’s history has been marked by grand emotion and scandal, as well as by an incident of significance for the nation, namely the assassination of Gabriel Narutowicz, the first President of the Second Polish Republic, on 16th December 1922, in Zachęta’s exhibition halls. 
Although its building was one of the few to survive in Warsaw’s city center after the destruction of the Second World War, Zachęta as an institution changed immensely. Its rich collections of art have been placed in deposit at the National Museum in Warsaw, where they now constitute the heart of the Gallery of Polish Art. The space vacated at Zachęta was occupied by a newly created Central Bureau of Artistic Exhibitions. After the political transformations of 1989, Zachęta became the Zachęta State Gallery of Art, returning to the noble civic goals of the original Society for the Encouragement of the Fine Arts. Once again, it is dedicated to the enrichment of the nation’s social and cultural life, seeking to develop art at home and to promote it abroad.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Olympic Center building in Warsaw (but Poland has never hosted the Olympics).*


----------



## intervention (Aug 26, 2002)

I'm not going to lie - the detailing on that statue (and I don't mean the wings!) is quite intricate to the point of distraction! LOL


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

can't get enough of the art works, makes me feel like an even more intriguing Warsaw is on the inside...btw, aren't you supposed to be in Poland already? funny how intervention and I both thought the same things, quite distracting especially at that scale :lol:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm in Poland from May 23-June 10.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm there June 16- July 10


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

From today in Warsaw.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5677341468/in/photostream/lightbox/

My foto


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Warsaw skylines from different angles.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

From the air.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Zebra Tower*, finished this year.


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcin_m/5447640087/] _DSC5649_ShiftN by Marcin M., on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

The Warsaw metro.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Warsaw theatrics.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Osama bin Laden is dead.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

rychlik - Are these photographs that you have taken yourself ?


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/elrina753/5328151053/] Warsaw University Museum by elrina753, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/elrina753/5328148597/] Atlas by elrina753, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/gchorus/4249301054/] Zakochaj się w Warszawie na Święta by Grzegorz Chorus, on Flickr[/URL]



Warsaw's Empire State building.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/gchorus/5679894832/] Pałac Kultury i Nauki by Grzegorz Chorus, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/gchorus/5679296691/] Syrenka z odzysku by Grzegorz Chorus, on Flickr[/URL]


May 1, 2011
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/gchorus/5679932500/] The Window of Life by Grzegorz Chorus, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/gchorus/5685450638/]  Beatyfikacja Jana Pawła II by Grzegorz Chorus, on Flickr[/URL]



[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/gchorus/5681044602/] Goodbye Horses by Grzegorz Chorus, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

I found this really great article on Warsaw today. Worth a read.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/a...-city-breaks-Wonderful-Warsaw-comes-life.html


----------



## intervention (Aug 26, 2002)

I'll be there in a few days!


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

How many days will you be in the "old country"?

http://mikerychlik.ifp3.com/


----------



## intervention (Aug 26, 2002)

Just over a week before heading to Berlin.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Pillow fight 2011.












































https://picasaweb.google.com/117144928138149346058


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw* fire dance 2011




































https://picasaweb.google.com/117144928138149346058


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Beautiful new square in Warsaw. Recently renovated this year- *Plac Grzybowski*.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## intervention (Aug 26, 2002)

rychlik said:


> Beautiful new square in Warsaw. Recently renovated this year- *Plac Grzybowski* (roughly translated - Mushroom Square).


:nuts:That would make it Plac Grzybowy! Plac Grzybowski was named after Kostanty Grzybowski, 1901–1970, lawyer and historian


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

intervention said:


> :nuts:That would make it Plac Grzybowy! Plac Grzybowski was named after Kostanty Grzybowski, 1901–1970, lawyer and historian


Well I wrote that it's roughly what it meant 
I'm sure Konstanty Grzybowski was still associated with mushrooms to some level. Who knows how these surnames are passed down. 
Roughly translated I'm a "fast train" (in Czech).


----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

Fantastic constantly evolving city!


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

hope you guys, intervention and rychlik, take some good pics of Warsaw when you go. I'm going in June and will take extensive pics of Powazki, Ochota, Wola and then some atypical photos of off-the-beaten track Warsaw.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Urbanista1 said:


> hope you guys, intervention and rychlik, take some good pics of Warsaw when you go. I'm going in June and will take extensive pics of Powazki, Ochota, Wola and then some atypical photos of off-the-beaten track Warsaw.


I'll try my best. We might have 3 separate new Warsaw threads around July.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

why don't we work together on it and make one really amazing thread  I think we are all like-minded, wanting to avoid the cliche approach unless its a fresh take, new angle on the old, focusing on arts, people, street scenes, nie?


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Urbanista1 said:


> why don't we work together on it and make one really amazing thread  I think we are all like-minded, wanting to avoid the cliche approach unless its a fresh take, new angle on the old, focusing on arts, people, street scenes, nie?


Sure we can try that.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

May 14, 2011- film shoot in Warsaw.













































https://picasaweb.google.com/mariavika44/NocMuzeow20111405#


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Random - May 14, 2011









Veteran










That fountain.


















https://picasaweb.google.com/mariavika44/NocMuzeow20111405#


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

rychlik, here's that Warsaw transit (tram and subway) map you asked about:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks. The ticket options are a little confusing because there is so many. But I'll be fine.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Let's take a look at Central Warsaw.

The pics are from the Polish section of this site.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Great city!!!!!


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks Madrid.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

"More respect for women or I kill the bitch."


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Noc Muzeow- Night of Museums
A night when people get free access to museums. Artists come out.




























































































[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/radziecki/5723268285/] Fountain at Podzamcze by RadekJ, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/radziecki/5723817978/] Zamek Królewski & Arkady Kubickiego (HDR) by RadekJ, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

If I may add a few photos from Museum Night. BTW, one of the cool things about this event is that they bring out vintage open air transit vehicles to get people from place to place:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

That flying saucer thing looks interesting.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Some interesting building I've never seen before.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://picasaweb.google.com/alexandr.kulik1988/WarsawBerlinMay2011#











Husar










Sobieski's men.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

More from Central Warsaw.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Ujazdowski Avenue near Royal Baths.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1161299&highlight=krakowskie+przedmiescie&page=2


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

nice selection, really gives you a feel for Warsaw old and new. Hope you plan to go to the Uprising Museum when you go...I never had a chance to last time


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Great detail.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

This IS something special and painfull-the route of former great mansions and palaces of Warsaw, ruined mostly by the communist government. On each and every one is a detailed explanation on a short alley.
:bash: :bash: :bash: :bash:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Some pictures from the *Warsaw Uprising Museum.*
(Not to be confused with the Ghetto Uprising)




























This couple lives in the United States now.



























I think this is quite a sweet picture.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

More from the museum.

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcinmroczek/4279926718/] MuzeumPowstaniaWarszawskiego'44 (9 of 88) by marcin.mroczek, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcinmroczek/4279938220/] MuzeumPowstaniaWarszawskiego'44 (25 of 88) by marcin.mroczek, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcinmroczek/4279936708/] MuzeumPowstaniaWarszawskiego'44 (22 of 88) by marcin.mroczek, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcinmroczek/4279942060/] MuzeumPowstaniaWarszawskiego'44 (38 of 88) by marcin.mroczek, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcinmroczek/4279942426/] MuzeumPowstaniaWarszawskiego'44 (40 of 88) by marcin.mroczek, on Flickr[/URL]








[/url] MuzeumPowstaniaWarszawskiego'44 (41 of 88) by marcin.mroczek, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcinmroczek/4279944170/] MuzeumPowstaniaWarszawskiego'44 (46 of 88) by marcin.mroczek, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcinmroczek/4279201195/] MuzeumPowstaniaWarszawskiego'44 (48 of 88) by marcin.mroczek, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcinmroczek/4279947156/] MuzeumPowstaniaWarszawskiego'44 (57 of 88) by marcin.mroczek, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcinmroczek/4279204627/] MuzeumPowstaniaWarszawskiego'44 (59 of 88) by marcin.mroczek, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcinmroczek/4279950038/] MuzeumPowstaniaWarszawskiego'44 (62 of 88) by marcin.mroczek, on Flickr[/URL]



[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcinmroczek/4279956786/] MuzeumPowstaniaWarszawskiego'44 (79 of 88) by marcin.mroczek, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

This has become one of Poland's most important museums. If I'm not mistaken, this place was initiated by the late Polish President Lech Kaczynski when he was mayor of Warsaw.

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/mancora/2749807777/] muzeum powstania warszawskiego by littlewindandsea, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/mancora/2749382226/] muzeum powstanie warszawskiego by littlewindandsea, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/mancora/2749816350/] muzeum powstanie warszawskiego by littlewindandsea, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/mancora/2748563151/] muzeum powstanie warszawskiego by littlewindandsea, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/mancora/2748958773/] muzeum powstanie warszawskiego by littlewindandsea, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/mancora/2749796146/] muzeum powstanie warszawskiego by littlewindandsea, on Flickr[/URL]


German Nazi officers put in charge of destroying Warsaw. The most brutal officers were sent and stationed there. Paris was much luckier. 
Google Oskar Dirlewanger.

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/mancora/2750613440/] muzeum powstania warszawskiego by littlewindandsea, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

The Warsaw Uprising Museum is gaining a lot of renown, I'm ashamed to admit I have never been there, but this year I plan to do so. I've managed to find through the Polish online archives information about where my relatives in Warsaw were buried in Powazki cemetery (the one's that weren't murdered - they are probably at the Palmiry cemetery) which is near the museum so I have no excuse. It's a shame this museum wasn't located in the former Bank Polski building, as was originally planned, much better central location at the time, but now the centre is moving north.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

You should go. There's a cafe modeled after a 1939 Warsaw Cafe.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/mariza/4976434276/] warsaw uprising museum by marizateria, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Let's go back to the Royal Baths for a sec...










Interior of this building.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Interior shots of the Palace on the Water (not easy to find). Burned by Germans in WWII and now completely restored.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=861924&highlight=royal+route+warsaw&page=3


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*The Royal Route*. It is a former communication route that led southward from the city's Old Town. It now comprises a series of connecting Warsaw streets that feature a number of historic landmarks. Must see for tourists.

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/oshkar/2907689973/] krakowskie przedmiescie by oshkar, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2500041850/] St. Anne's Church by ika_pol, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/melinda_brink/2974503698/] Krakowskie Przedmiescie by Melinda van den Brink, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/iwona_kellie/2987181334/] Krakowskie Przedmieście Street (Faubourg de Cracovie) in Warszawa by iwona_kellie, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/iwona_kellie/2986316351/] Krakowskie Przedmieście Street (Faubourg de Cracovie) in Warszawa by iwona_kellie, on Flickr[/URL]





























Adam Mickiewicz
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/kalaim/2989484962/] Statue of Adam Mickiewicz, Warsaw by kalaim888, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/iwona_kellie/2986313813/] Carmelite Church (Kościół Karmelitów), Warsaw by iwona_kellie, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/iwona_kellie/2987166410/] Potocki Palace (Pałac Potockich), Warsaw by iwona_kellie, on Flickr[/URL]

Hotel Bristol
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/iwona_kellie/2987162694/] Hotel Bristol in Warszawa by iwona_kellie, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/iwona_kellie/2986301621/] Krakowskie Przedmieście in Warszawa by iwona_kellie, on Flickr[/URL]


Warsaw University Entrance
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/exposure-photo/5288725868/] Warsaw University by Exposure-photo, on Flickr[/URL]

Presidential Palace









[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/katharinalabrava/4987969510/] Krakowskie Przedmiescie by KatharinaLaBrava, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/oshkar/2912364545/] nowy swiat by oshkar, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Great pics, I especially like the interiors from Lazienki, not to mention your lovely young friend  I have never been into that theatre you showed. Luckily most of the structures in Lazienki Park were spared total destruction and some were even untouched like the Orangerie...this park is getting a big renovation starting this year apparently.


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

Although I didn't support Kaczynski as politician, I must admit he was good at understanding importance of symbols and architecture. Construction of Uprisig Museum cost was little compared to metro or city's new bypasses, yet before him, no city government cared about it and saw how important it would be for Varsovians. The same with Krakowskie Przedmiescie. Why noone else cared earlier that most representative street of Warsaw, one by which president lives, is full of ruts?

ps. Who's the cutie in Wilanow?


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

wow!


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

A bit more....


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Fallout said:


> Although I didn't support Kaczynski as politician, I must admit he was good at understanding importance of symbols and architecture. Construction of Uprisig Museum cost was little compared to metro or city's new bypasses, yet before him, no city government cared about it and saw how important it would be for Varsovians. The same with Krakowskie Przedmiescie. Why noone else cared earlier that most representative street of Warsaw, one by which president lives, is full of ruts?
> 
> ps. Who's the cutie in Wilanow?


KP is now a stunning street and this was completed by mayor Gronkiewicz-Waltz. Uprising Museum was Kaczynski's idea but unfortunetaly his economic mismanagement and the social political tensions he created sent hundreds of thousands of skilled young Poles out of the country. It's funny how these right wing dictator fascists like Hitler have a talent for creating visions that inspire and rally people only to eventually bring about their own destruction, I guess because all these symbols revolve around a source of angry or resentment that rallies people. This is not to say that this museum, the Holocuast Museum in Washington or Warsaw's soon-to-be opened Museum of the History of Polish Jews are not great investments in culture and education, but as long as they are not misused. Warsaw is booming now thanks to mayor Gronkiewicz-Waltz and PM Tusk who's focus on infrastructure, although not glamorous is getting a lot of private investment to renew Warsaw.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Ok, so I am off to Warsaw. I won't be here for a couple of weeks.

Bye for now.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Have a great time!


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Having a good time. :cheers:

Will be back in Canada this weekend.


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

rychlik said:


> Having a good time. :cheers:
> 
> Will be back in Canada this weekend.


Hopefully with plenty of good pictures :cheers:


----------



## jazzXVII (Aug 28, 2010)

This is the best thread on Warsaw. I hope to go to Poland next year, visiting the area near the Belarusian border.


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Marcin Krawczyk*​


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)




----------

